# Hyatt Lake Tahoe Voting For The Board  NEED YOUR SUPPORT!!!



## Carmel85 (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi,

I would like to through my support to a candidate by the name of *Steve Dallas*.  Steve is very good in what he does and knows the Hyatt Lake Tahoe and the Hyatt timeshare system. He would be a BIG plus on our Hyatt Lake Tahoe Board he really listens and gets things done. 

I do hope when you all get you ballot in the mail, PLEASE Vote for Steve Dallas he is a excellent candidate.


*STEVE DALLAS HAS MY FAMILIES VOTE 100% and i hope all your votes too!!!!!!*



Thank You
Bob

If you don't believe me ask Fiona the Carmel Manager (which was Lake Tahoe previous Manager) they know each other Steve lives in Carmel,Ca


----------



## mesamirage (Jul 28, 2007)

Bob,

I mailed in my vote for Steve Dallas... have him keep our MFs down!!  Hyatt Tahoe is a GREAT resort lets keep it that way.

Steve

PS:  Man the mail in ballot is SO rigged!!  Whats with the "Board recommends" BS??


----------



## mesamirage (Jul 28, 2007)

Bob,

When you going to shell out the $$$ and become a TUG member and support the website?

Steve


----------



## Carmel85 (Jul 28, 2007)

mesamirage said:


> Bob,
> 
> I mailed in my vote for Steve Dallas... have him keep our MFs down!!  Hyatt Tahoe is a GREAT resort lets keep it that way.
> 
> ...



Steve,

THANK YOU for you support of Steve Dallas for the Hyatt Lake Tahoe Board!! !

Please get the word out for Steve and i know you are computer pro keep the thread and new threads going on TUG and  ALL other Boards.

We need to get Steve on Hyatt lake tahoe board!!!

BoB

p.s. I will be a Full time $$$ tug member in September!!! Steve will keep the MF's down and the resort top notch. What ever we ask for I know he will go to bat for us even at Incline District Board meetings!!!!  NO is not a word Steve knows.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jul 28, 2007)

mesamirage said:


> Bob,
> 
> When you going to shell out the $$$ and become a TUG member and support the website?
> 
> Steve


Very very  soon


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Low cost isn't inexpensive in the long run*



mesamirage said:


> Bob,
> 
> When you going to shell out the $$$ and become a TUG member and support the website?
> 
> Steve



As a long time Board member always looking to save what is in my wallet I have to say that a flat "keep the fees down" approach at any resort can be a big mistake. There are real costs to operating any resort. There should be plans for what the resort will need down the road - the reserves - so that owners aren't suddenly hit with a special assessment for things that should have been foreseen. Developer run Boards are particularly good at underestimating the future cost of repairs/improvements that will be required. Makes them look real good, and those full priced sales easier, when costs stay stable or rise very little - but in the end the bills all come due. 

I'd be very wary of any candidate or Board member who promises to "hold down fees".  It's great to control them and certainly to minimize them at the lowest possible level while achieving the owners desired resort quality and amenities.  But to stand on the outside or to declare "lower fees" as a slogan may not be the best approach to resort care. The top priority for any Board should be to properly fund operations and reserves - always with an eye to hold down costs where possible.  To simply make low cost the goal is a shortsighted and ultimately costly route.


----------



## mesamirage (Jul 28, 2007)

This candidate hasn't said 1 word about keeping the fees down, thats my personal mantra... I have absolutely no problem paying appropriate fees to keep any of my resorts in top shape.. the problem I have is when the fees are $800... and 5-7 years later you look at your bill and its now $1100-$1200. There HAS to be a balance, and I would say that the timeshare industry doesn't have the best track record for keeping a focus on the needed balance between cost and improvements.

All I'm saying is CONSIDER cost first in every decision... be a good stewart with the $$$$.... but I bought Hyatt and Westin because I DO want a certain level of comfort and quality... I'm just not a believer that EVERY year the fees HAVE to go up... who came up with that theory?? mostly existing board members!! Please don't throw out the inflation defense... I understand... I'm a homeowner.


Steve


----------



## The Conch Man (Jul 29, 2007)

*Edit--Let's be polite and play nice. Phil, Moderator.*.




mesamirage said:


> Bob,
> 
> When you going to shell out the $$$ and become a TUG member and support the website?
> 
> Steve


----------



## The Conch Man (Jul 29, 2007)

_Sarcasm removed._


----------



## mesamirage (Jul 29, 2007)

_Play nice, or don't play at all! ouaifer, Moderator_


----------



## Kal (Jul 29, 2007)

mesamirage said:


> ...I have absolutely no problem paying appropriate fees to keep any of my resorts in top shape.. the problem I have is when the fees are $800... and 5-7 years later you look at your bill and its now $1100-$1200. There HAS to be a balance, and I would say that the timeshare industry doesn't have the best track record for keeping a focus on the needed balance between cost and improvements....
> 
> 
> Steve


 
Steve - When you examine the line-by-line changes in the maintenance fees you will notice that every year Hyatt management fees have a major impact in the price escalation.  5% per year compounded really takes a toll.  At 5% in 10 years it's a 65% increase.  Have we seen any other costs in our daily lives (except petroleum) that have that rate of increase???  I think not.

When a purchase decision is made I doubt that many buyers look at the impact of MF increases. I for one certainly didn't plan on the MF increasing by 65% in 10 years.  It won't be long until the numbers in "pre-paid vacations" thru timeshare ownership just don't pencil out.  And then as a property matures, get ready for all the special assessments.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jul 29, 2007)

_Please refrain from duplicate posts.  ouaifer, Moderator_


----------



## mesamirage (Jul 29, 2007)

Kal said:


> Steve - When you examine the line-by-line changes in the maintenance fees you will notice that every year Hyatt management fees have a major impact in the price escalation. 5% per year compounded really takes a toll. At 5% in 10 years it's a 65% increase. Have we seen any other costs in our daily lives (except petroleum) that have that rate of increase??? I think not.
> 
> When a purchase decision is made I doubt that many buyers look at the impact of MF increases. I for one certainly didn't plan on the MF increasing by 65% in 10 years. It won't be long until the numbers in "pre-paid vacations" thru timeshare ownership just don't pencil out. And then as a property matures, get ready for all the special assessments.


 
It does make you stop and consider. Our resale timeshare approach has been fairly simple: 

#1) when we purchase a unit do we REALLY believe we can actually sell it for the same amount or more if we were to unload it? We understand the lost time value of money, but we sorta look at it as parking money in a REALLY bad CD... but then here is the big part of our decision to own;

#2) Do we feel the yearly MFs by itself give us that amount in value in our vacation that year? ie example does the current $860 we pay in MFs at Tahoe give us what we believe is $860 or greater in actual value worth of nights stay/vacations at the resorts? Right now yes.. sure.. but with the points you make above, it really makes you wonder how long that will hold true.... We love being an owner, and we believe (_sarcasm removed._) that we really maximize the way we utilize our points... but for how long will the cost of the MFs remaining lower than the value we believe we get from the usage.... I think the current MF cost vs the value of the vacations we get is by far to our advantage... but when will this no longer we true, or too close to be worth sitting on the $$$ to own the resorts?


----------



## ouaifer (Jul 29, 2007)

_*One* more inappropriate sarcastic remark, and this will be closed!  Play nice, children!_


----------



## Carmel85 (Jul 29, 2007)

*TUG rules violation.*

_Please review the rules for posting on TUG...especially Nos. 6 and 7._


----------



## Carmel85 (Jul 29, 2007)

mesamirage said:


> It does make you stop and consider. Our resale timeshare approach has been fairly simple:
> 
> #1) when we purchase a unit do we REALLY believe we can actually sell it for the same amount or more if we were to unload it? We understand the lost time value of money, but we sorta look at it as parking money in a REALLY bad CD... but then here is the big part of our decision to own;
> 
> #2) Do we feel the yearly MFs by itself give us that amount in value in our vacation that year? ie example does the current $860 we pay in MFs at Tahoe give us what we believe is $860 or greater in actual value worth of nights stay/vacations at the resorts? Right now yes.. sure.. but with the points you make above, it really makes you wonder how long that will hold true.... We love being an owner, and we believe (_sarcasm removed._) that we really maximize the way we utilize our points... but for how long will the cost of the MFs remaining lower than the value we believe we get from the usage.... I think the current MF cost vs the value of the vacations we get is by far to our advantage... but when will this no longer we true, or too close to be worth sitting on the $$$ to own the resorts?



VERY nice and very true!!!! 100% agree!!!!


----------



## Kal (Jul 29, 2007)

The whole cost of vacationing is multi-faceted. For the timeshare instance I believe it has two components:

* Get your initial capital back at resale time

* Maintain high quality yet economical annual vacations.

If a tanking economy puts pressure on timeshare (and second home) sales it will also put pressure on the costs for stays at traditional hotels and resorts. Those folks will decrease prices to maintain occupancy.  There will be a point where it will be more cost effective to stay at a non-timeshare resort and avoid the spiraling increases in MF.

If timeshare resort occupancy falls off, there could be a negative impact on the revenue stream normally obtained by having 100% occupancy. Accordingly, this could put more pressure on increasing MFs.

Unfortunately, when (and if) things go south getting the inital capital back will also be at risk because the resale market will also dry up.

In some circles ownership is defined as a CRAP SHOOT.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jul 30, 2007)

Kal said:


> The whole cost of vacationing is multi-faceted. For the timeshare instance I believe it has two components:
> 
> * Get your initial capital back at resale time
> 
> ...



Kal,


The Developer Hyatt is making big big $$$ on all the timeshare that they manage and develop.

They do NOT have to be 100% sold out to make a profit!

Bob


----------



## Kal (Jul 30, 2007)

Maybe I should be a little more clear in my thoughts.  There is no doubt that Hyatt Corp (as the developer) is making lots of profit, but I'm referring to the operations side of the timeshare company (HVOI).

The MF are strictly a function of the operation of the stand alone resort.  Those MF define the cost of nightly/weekly stays when comparing the "rental" costs at hotels.  It has nothing to do with the original sales by the developer.  If a property has 100% occupancy there is a revenue stream that benefits the timeshare resort (and owners).  When the occupancy drops that revenue stream is impacted.  If the resort has a large number of units which have not been sold, the MF are also negatively impacted.  Fixed costs must be covered by fewer owners.

The fact that Hyatt receives a significant portion of the MF from the owners is really the issue.  That drives the 5%/year increase in a big way.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jul 31, 2007)

Kal said:


> Maybe I should be a little more clear in my thoughts.  There is no doubt that Hyatt Corp (as the developer) is making lots of profit, but I'm referring to the operations side of the timeshare company (HVOI).
> 
> The MF are strictly a function of the operation of the stand alone resort.  Those MF define the cost of nightly/weekly stays when comparing the "rental" costs at hotels.  It has nothing to do with the original sales by the developer.  If a property has 100% occupancy there is a revenue stream that benefits the timeshare resort (and owners).  When the occupancy drops that revenue stream is impacted.  If the resort has a large number of units which have not been sold, the MF are also negatively impacted.  Fixed costs must be covered by fewer owners.
> 
> The fact that Hyatt receives a significant portion of the MF from the owners is really the issue.  That drives the 5%/year increase in a big way.



Hyatt does know how to make $$$. How do you like all the FROR they are buying back on the 2200 point weeks?  What does this tell you?

_[Did you not see my Edit on #12 above.  You might not like it, but those are the rules.  Please refrain from duplicate postings!  
ouaifer, Moderator]_
Bob


----------



## Kal (Jul 31, 2007)

The 2200 point weeks are the best in the system as they allow an owner to go to any resort at any time.  Of course these weeks are the highest in demand for occupancy so Hyatt can flip them in a heartbeat.  Thus when Hyatt can pick them up on ROFR at a deep discount and sell them at full retail they would be goofey not to grab them.  Very easy money!


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 3, 2007)

Kal said:


> The 2200 point weeks are the best in the system as they allow an owner to go to any resort at any time.  Of course these weeks are the highest in demand for occupancy so Hyatt can flip them in a heartbeat.  Thus when Hyatt can pick them up on ROFR at a deep discount and sell them at full retail they would be goofey not to grab them.  Very easy money!



Why does Hyatt buy some units back and other they do not? Just 2200 point weeks?

When is Hyatt going to announce new Hyatt resorts?

Thank you


----------



## Kal (Aug 3, 2007)

It's normally a complicated decision-making process which seems to change from time to time. Right now they're taking the very best weeks (2200 points) and the bargain give-aways. In both cases they can maximize their profit margin without extensive inventory holding times.

The process also includes checking with the sales department to see if there is a current waiting list to purchase a resort specific unit or point value. Sometimes an owner will receive a call from Hyatt to see if there is an interest in adding an adjacent week to an existing owned unit/week. However, it might be a simple issue of overall unsold inventory for that resort vs the current sales projections.

There are a host of new resorts in the pipeline, but Hyatt is traditionally very slow in making announcements.  I think it's a corporate culture thing.  The best way to track new properties is thru the permitting process.


----------



## mesamirage (Aug 3, 2007)

Kal,

In your opinion, besides NYC resort, what do you personally think will be the next 2 locations to get Hyatt resorts?

Snowmass and Southern California??

Steve


----------



## Kal (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes, Snowmass and Southern Cal, but I would add in the State of Hawaii.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 4, 2007)

Do you know where in southern CA?


----------



## Denise L (Aug 4, 2007)

I have heard Huntington Beach and San Diego...

Hoping, hoping, hoping....


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 4, 2007)

Kal said:


> Yes, Snowmass and Southern Cal, but I would add in the State of Hawaii.



Kal,

Have any of the project you stated been approved yet?

Where ins Southern Cal? Approved?

I know that Highlands Inn Carmel(Monterey county) is one of HYATT'S best locations in the USA and the city of Carmel will be discussing next week a Urgency Ordinance to prohibit condo-hotel and limited use/fractional ownership hotel project. So Hyatt Highlands Inn will be sitting pretty nice for many years to come with their Highlands INN resort.


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 4, 2007)

Denise L said:


> I have heard Huntington Beach and San Diego...
> 
> Hoping, hoping, hoping....






I see you are a owner in Lake Tahoe. 


Did you send in you ballot yet?

Has Huntington Beach and San Diego been approved?


----------



## Denise L (Aug 4, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> I see you are a owner in Lake Tahoe.
> 
> Did you send in you ballot yet?
> 
> Has Huntington Beach and San Diego been approved?



I'm still waiting for the Hyatt to close, so I can't do any voting yet (but I added the logo to my signature anyhow ).

I've only "heard" about the SoCal locations. I have no idea how far along they are in the process (obviously no ground has broken yet).


----------



## Kal (Aug 4, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> Kal,
> 
> Have any of the project you stated been approved yet?
> 
> Where ins Southern Cal? Approved?


 
Newport Beach and Huntington Beach are candidate locations.  Nothing approved yet.


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 4, 2007)

Kal said:


> Newport Beach and Huntington Beach are candidate locations.  Nothing approved yet.



How do you know it is Newport or Huntington beach? Is there something at the planning department  or city council  that is pending?

*I just meet with Steve Dallas for breakfast here in Carmel and he thanks all of us  the Hyatt Lake Tahoe owners that are trying to get him elected to the HOA Board at Hyatt Lake Tahoe. Mr Dallas said PLEASE mail in your Ballots ASAP!!!
*
bob


----------



## Kal (Aug 4, 2007)

Learn more about Newport Beach *Here*.


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 4, 2007)

Kal said:


> Learn more about Newport Beach *Here*.



Kal,

I see this info about Newport,Ca is over year old. Have you seen if this project actually got approved? Did it go to the California Coastal Commission yet?



Do you have any other actually info on any of the other proposed citys that Hyatt might build in?

Many Thanks


----------



## Kal (Aug 4, 2007)

I haven't tracked the permitting status of the Newport Beach project.


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 5, 2007)

Kal,

What is happening with NYC?   Do you have any other solid info on any of Hyatts new resorts?


Where did you get the info Hyatt is not building in 2008?

Thank you for all your info and help with Hyatt!  :whoopie:


----------



## Kal (Aug 5, 2007)

The Hyatt Grand Manhattan is moving along nicely.  Look for sales to begin at end of 2007.


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 5, 2007)

Kal said:


> The Hyatt Grand Manhattan is moving along nicely.  Look for sales to begin at end of 2007.



Kal,

Do you have any prices for NYC $$$?  Unit sizes?

Thank You


----------



## mesamirage (Aug 5, 2007)

I wish Hawaii was coming along....  it still seems 3 year away if not longer....


----------



## Kal (Aug 5, 2007)

See more information on the NYC Property *Here* (pdf file).


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 5, 2007)

Kal said:


> See more information on the NYC Property *Here* (pdf file).




Thank you for the information on NYC. I see Hyatt is not saying much!

I would love to hear from ALL  the other Hyatt owners out there about all the other new hyatt locations people have heard about that might or might not be coming!!:ignore: 

Looks like Hawaii is 3+ years away? YIKES!!!  I want to go in 2009


----------



## benjaminb13 (Aug 6, 2007)

i HEARD MAUI AND NEWPORT BEACH-


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 6, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> i HEARD MAUI AND NEWPORT BEACH-



Thank YOU...Any other Hyatt owners out there that have heard anything?:zzz:


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 7, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> i HEARD MAUI AND NEWPORT BEACH-



Disney is moving in to SO Call in a big big way!!!


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 8, 2007)

Denise L said:


> I'm still waiting for the Hyatt to close, so I can't do any voting yet (but I added the logo to my signature anyhow ).
> 
> I've only "heard" about the SoCal locations. I have no idea how far along they are in the process (obviously no ground has broken yet).



Denise,

You still haven't closed Hyatt? WOW long time.

Well when you do you will enjoy Hyatt. 

Thanks for the  info on  DVC  really appreciate it.


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 9, 2007)

PLEASE get you votes in the mail today for HOA at Hyatt Lake Tahoe!!!

I hear that many many owners never vote it is so easy Hyatt even provides the stamp!


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 15, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> PLEASE get you votes in the mail today for HOA at Hyatt Lake Tahoe!!!
> 
> I hear that many many owners never vote it is so easy Hyatt even provides the stamp!




I hear Hyatt is still trying to approvals in both locations in Hawaii!!! Kauai and Maui!!!!   

This has not been confirmed!!!


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 15, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> I hear Hyatt is still trying to get approvals in both locations in Hawaii!!! Kauai and Maui!!!!
> 
> This has not been confirmed!!!



Thank you very much


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 17, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> Thank you very much



bump bump bump


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 19, 2007)

LAST WEEK to send in the VOTE!!! PLEASE vote for Steve Dallas HOA Hyatt Lake Tahoe.

Steve and I just had a early dinner here in Carmel,Ca after seeing some of the best cars in the world WOW!!!

Again ALL HYATT LAKE TAHOE owners  please mail in your ballots this week and VOTE for STEVE DALLAS


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 20, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> LAST WEEK to send in the VOTE!!! PLEASE vote for Steve Dallas HOA Hyatt Lake Tahoe.
> 
> Steve and I just had a early dinner here in Carmel,Ca after seeing some of the best cars in the world WOW!!!
> 
> Again ALL HYATT LAKE TAHOE owners  please mail in your ballots this week and VOTE for STEVE DALLAS




bump


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 22, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> bump


bump bump bump


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 23, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> bump bump bump




Get those votes in today!!!! Mail in those votes !!!!


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 24, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> LAST WEEK to send in the VOTE!!! PLEASE vote for Steve Dallas HOA Hyatt Lake Tahoe.
> 
> Steve and I just had a early dinner here in Carmel,Ca after seeing some of the best cars in the world WOW!!!
> 
> Again ALL HYATT LAKE TAHOE owners  please mail in your ballots this week and VOTE for STEVE DALLAS



bump last week to vote meeting next week in Hyatt lake tahoe!!!


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 25, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> LAST WEEK to send in the VOTE!!! PLEASE vote for Steve Dallas HOA Hyatt Lake Tahoe.
> 
> Steve and I just had a early dinner here in Carmel,Ca after seeing some of the best cars in the world WOW!!!
> 
> Again ALL HYATT LAKE TAHOE owners  please mail in your ballots this week and VOTE for STEVE DALLAS



Send in your HYATT HOA Lake TAHOE Votes today meeting is next week 8/29 and every vote counts!!


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 27, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> LAST WEEK to send in the VOTE!!! PLEASE vote for Steve Dallas HOA Hyatt Lake Tahoe.
> 
> Steve and I just had a early dinner here in Carmel,Ca after seeing some of the best cars in the world WOW!!!
> 
> Again ALL HYATT LAKE TAHOE owners  please mail in your ballots this week and VOTE for STEVE DALLAS




Well this is it, the meeting is Thursday  so vote today every vote counts!!  Either mail it to Lake Tahoe or Florida but they must get the ballot by Thursday early morning for counting.


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 28, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> LAST WEEK to send in the VOTE!!! PLEASE vote for Steve Dallas HOA Hyatt Lake Tahoe.
> 
> Steve and I just had a early dinner here in Carmel,Ca after seeing some of the best cars in the world WOW!!!
> 
> Again ALL HYATT LAKE TAHOE owners  please mail in your ballots this week and VOTE for STEVE DALLAS



crunch time!


----------



## benjaminb13 (Aug 29, 2007)

Go get em Bob!


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 29, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> Go get em Bob!




LAST Day before the Hyatt Lake Tahoe HOA Election...I do hope everybody voted for Steve Dallas.


----------

